# Storm has a NIC cage now



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 15, 2009)

Well he had dinner with the inlaws yeah :XNot.



When we left My husband said I have one last present for you and storm I said what is it. We pulled in to target parking lot and I knew. I told him earlier today they where cheap at target and he got them for me. 

Then we went to petsmart and got him more toys and the dogs.

With out further adew here is storms new set up.







I have to cange the panel in front for the door he can get through the holes 











I was so happy we have been working on it for the past 4 hours I would not go to sleep tells its done. Well almost. I stole MyLOVEABLES!!Design thank you it works perfectly for my living room. So its all her design to the tea hope that does not bother you. 



Storm loved it. 

It 3 across 2 high and 2 in whith. The square are 14 1/2 inches. Its pretty big for storm spoiled rotten


----------



## 12354somebunny (Feb 15, 2009)

How nice of your husband  Storm looks very happy in his new setup! 

I really like that big tunnel/cave-like toy on the top floor of the cage. I wish we had toys like that here.. my bunnies would love to sink their teeth into it!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW AWESoME!!

No worries it makes me happy that you're "stealing" my design eve though.. u're not really lol.. Does not bother me at all!

WOW its a great place btw it looks like STORM LOOOOVES IT.

Love Prisca


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry i just need to tick the save button thing ..

you prob think im crazy right now.. HAH


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 15, 2009)

*somebunny wrote: *


> How nice of your husband  Storm looks very happy in his new setup!
> 
> I really like that big tunnel/cave-like toy on the top floor of the cage. I wish we had toys like that here.. my bunnies would love to sink their teeth into it!


Its ox bow tunnel thing I have a nother one but I could not figure out where to put it. The other one is open on both ends. The one you see storm has made a exsape route out the back for him when I was having to give him all the meds.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 15, 2009)

i think my buns are wanting to cum over to storms place....


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2009)

WOW thats a cool set up! I really want some NIC grids


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 15, 2009)

Awww! It looks great!


----------



## momof2buns (Feb 15, 2009)

That is SO Sweet of your Husband. It looks awesome!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 15, 2009)

OK so here is the finished product.

With storm in it and all.






And one with hubby by the cage sense he got it for me.






Every picture I have of him has his shirt off. I cant understand why that man cant where a shirt.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 15, 2009)

*irishlops wrote: *


> i think my buns are wanting to cum over to storms place....


Storm said as long as the girls are all his he is fine with that.


----------



## irishlops (Feb 15, 2009)

lol! yes she is not spayed....so watch out! male is netered so he is fine. boys night in... beer, tv. football. female bun beside him, mate beside him. 
storm would be happy....lol


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 15, 2009)

Its storm boys night out is great next saterday sound good then I have time to get it real messy for the party


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 15, 2009)

What a man!
Hope you gave him extra Craisins for that :biggrin2:
Looks wonderful! I bet Storm is delighted with his new setup.

The only thing I would suggest is putting down a plastic tarp or mat, so as not to wreck your carpet with an accidental piddle/poo
Some people put down a sheet of linoleum 

Great job!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 15, 2009)

I still have the flooring on order from the other pin we are just going to cut it down once it come in.

Pre paid for so cant cancel without loosing money


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh I also wanted to say.

I saw the NCI grid tortorial 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28197&forum_id=17

It helped a lot thanks to who ever started that. That was great. 

Yeah he may be grumpy sometimes a in hubby but he always come through in the end. He has been trying to find ways to make it better all day.

But we ran out of the small grids all we have are the bigs one and storm can fit through those his whole body not just his head.

So I have to wait to buy more boxes


----------



## irishlops (Feb 16, 2009)

thats cool... i want one!!!lol oh i mean, the rabbits want one...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 16, 2009)

I love it, very cool! Great Job!


----------



## Oggie and Andy (Feb 16, 2009)

I love the set up! 

and the wicker basket thing on the shelf? 
I hope they do them in england :biggrin2:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 16, 2009)

*Oggie and Andy wrote: *


> I love the set up!
> 
> and the wicker basket thing on the shelf?
> I hope they do them in england :biggrin2:


Its ox bow. Its a tunnel it was solid in the back but storm made a excape route out the back he really just chews on it I really got it for him to sleep in.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Feb 16, 2009)

Well storm now has a bigger cage my sister came over today and saw it and gave me her panels.

It 3 by 3 and 3 high you will see I love this one. I cant go much bigger I have no room left in my living room.







The full cage


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow PBJ, that looks great! So nice of your sister!
Storm must be the happiest bunny, he has his own palace


----------

